

What Git clients can learn from Perforce - pdeva1
http://movingfulcrum.tumblr.com/post/59564112063/what-git-clients-can-learn-from-perforce

======
Horusiath
Sorry, but you are actually comparing features of GUI more than SCMs themself.
Actually many of Git users don't use any GUI just because they don't need to.
And when it comes to SCM features comparison, Git is a way better.

Sincerely, Perforce user.

